# Rare 2007 Ugly Boat river rat Microskiff



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool little boat!!! A true mico. I love the lines and color too. Reminds me of a skinny Panga, or something. What kind of speeds are you getting with the 20hp? Great vids also. Tiller skiffs rule!


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks man. Fully loaded with 2 people I get 21mph, but I'm pretty sure the motor isn't properly adjusted on the jack plate. Once the adjustment takes place I'm thinking I can maybe get another 3 or 4 mph.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice little skiff man, what's the brand of that boat?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, really like this thing! Nice work.


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

> Nice little skiff man, what's the brand of that boat?


Thanks man, the brand is called "Ugly Boat" i've personally never even heard of them until I bought the boat.


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

> Wow, really like this thing! Nice work.



Thanks man, can't wait till the I put in the LED's.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool boat! and great job on the videos.


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

> Cool boat! and great job on the videos.


Thanks, glad you liked them!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Awesome video. Love what can be done with Go-pros. You must be in film at Alabama. Roll baby


----------



## cmcowart (Jan 12, 2014)

> Awesome video. Love what can be done with Go-pros. You must be in film at Alabama. Roll baby


Thanks bud, and yes sir. Majoring in telecommunication and film at the University of Alabama, Roll Tide!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice skiff and vids.


----------



## jjdmngz (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet ride bro! This hull looks similar to one that was a project hull here in tx. I was tempted to buy it, but I'm about to start a project on an 18 ft boat so I held off.

Good vids too. I was cracking up when you put the bass in the girls face lol


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

> Sweet ride bro! This hull looks similar to one that was a project hull here in tx. I was tempted to buy it, but I'm about to start a project on an 18 ft boat so I held off.
> 
> Good vids too. I was cracking up when you put the bass in the girls face lol


Are you talking about the one that was in League City?
Looking at these pictures makes me kick the hell out of myself for not jumping on it while I had the chance...


----------



## jjdmngz (Jul 30, 2013)

> > Sweet ride bro! This hull looks similar to one that was a project hull here in tx. I was tempted to buy it, but I'm about to start a project on an 18 ft boat so I held off.
> >
> > Good vids too. I was cracking up when you put the bass in the girls face lol
> 
> ...


That's exactly the one I'm talking about! I hear you on that. Seeing what I could be makes me wish I would have jumped on it too.


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

Saw this boat at the Flamingo ramp back in February. Cool skiff.

There used to be one for sale along the road in Key Largo. At least it looked like this.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool looking skiff I like the poling platform. What speeds are you getting with the 20


----------



## Saltwater syndicate (Jun 15, 2017)

Yayyy I have been looking for another Ugly Boat they are getting hard to find! I love mine, tight lines bro!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think he sold his already, I wonder if they still make these skiffs?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

cmcowart said:


> Thanks bud, and yes sir. Majoring in telecommunication and film at the University of Alabama, Roll Tide!


Roll tide on Monday against UGA
I'm a GT fan so anytime UGA plays I pull for the other team


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m a gator permit chaser so anyone against Georgia I feel the same way.


----------



## Saltwater syndicate (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I know this is an old thread that I have joined in recently but I found out some interesting information about these ugly boats I talked to the owner of ugly boats who actually builds now boats known as slayer skiffs if you look up his Facebook they do look similar to the ugly boat but he explained to me that the original ugly boat hull cast/mold (sorry technical term is escaping me) When he bought the mold he bought it from a gentleman down south and it was 3/4 of the way buried into the ground and it turned out that this guy not the owner of ugly boats but the guy he bought the hull blank from actually made these boats for the drug era in Florida running up and down the rivers smuggling drugs. So when he bought the blank from him he brought it back to his own shop beefed it up added a few tweaks of his own and came out with the ugly boat it was just an interesting story on how the boat got started and the original ugly boat hull was actually found and designed off of that, thought I would share the info with you fellow anglers.


----------

